# Danke, ihr beide



## Whodunit

Anmerkung zu diesem Beitrag Janas.

Ich hätte geschrieben:

Danke euch beiden.

Dies wäre auch einwandfrei, doch klingt mir "Danke, ihr beide" ein wenig komisch. Ich meine, "Danke du!" wäre zwar sehr umgangssprachlich und auch grammatikalisch sicherlich korrekt, aber dennoch klingt es falsch, zumindest "Danke, ihr beide".

Ich hätte - wenn schon - "Danke, ihr beiden" geschrieben, obwohl das dann kein Nominativ mehr ist ...

Für mich klingt "beiden" dort viel besser, selbst wenn es falsch sein mag. Was habt ihr dazu zu sagen?


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich hätte - wenn schon - "Danke, ihr beiden" geschrieben, obwohl das dann kein Nominativ mehr ist ...


Da kann ich dir  mit gleicher Münze heimzahlen - unheimlich komisch. 

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Da kann ich dir  mit gleicher Münze heimzahlen - unheimlich komisch.
> 
> Jana


Jana, you might want to Google this phrase with and without the "n". For me "Danke ihr beiden" seems to be much more common. Perhaps others will let us know what they would prefer to write. 

Gaer


----------



## nic456

Warum nicht beides?  

Janas Formulierung scheint mir eher umgangssprachlich und im Dialog angebracht.  

Danke [was, Interjektion].  Ihr beide [Interjektion an die Adressaten, damit sie wissen, wer gemeint ist]; geschrieben Danke, ihr beide

Grammatikalisch dagegen sehr wohl

[Ein] Danke [was, Interjektion], euch beiden [wem, Dativ] 

oder

[Ich] Danke euch beiden


----------



## gaer

nic456 said:
			
		

> Warum nicht beides?
> 
> Janas Formulierung scheint mir eher umgangssprachlich und im Dialog angebracht.
> 
> Danke [was, Interjektion]. Ihr beide [Interjektion an die Adressaten, damit sie wissen, wer gemeint ist]; geschrieben Danke, ihr beide
> 
> Grammatikalisch dagegen sehr wohl
> 
> [Ein] Danke [was, Interjektion], euch beiden [wem, Dativ]
> 
> oder
> 
> [Ich] Danke euch beiden


Nic,

I don't think my opinion here counts for "sqat", but "Danke euch beiden" sounds really nice to me. 

I'd like to get the feeling of at least several different people, because perhaps this is also regional. Possible?

There is something more important to me. I would not like to think that anything we write would be counted wrong because it is not the most correct written form. Surely there has to be room for short phrases that are written the way people would speak, and that's almost always a bit different in any language. 


Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

nic456 said:
			
		

> Warum nicht beides?
> 
> Janas Formulierung scheint mir eher umgangssprachlich und im Dialog angebracht.
> 
> Danke [was, Interjektion]. Ihr beide [Interjektion an die Adressaten, damit sie wissen, wer gemeint ist]; geschrieben Danke, ihr beide
> 
> Grammatikalisch dagegen sehr wohl
> 
> [Ein] Danke [was, Interjektion], euch beiden [wem, Dativ]
> 
> oder
> 
> [Ich] Danke euch beiden


 
Man kann ja auch sagen: "Danke dir", welches total dem entspricht, was du als letztes gesagt hast. Würde man "Danke du" sagen, klänge es schon ein wenig skurril, da man das eher mit einem folgendem (oft negatives) Wort verbinden würde; so etwas sollte man aber nur unter gut bekannten Freunden machen.

Ich meinte nur, dass "Danke, ihr beiden" klingt besser, scheint aber offensichtlich grammatikalisch falsch zu sein. Wenn du mal googelst (), wie Gaer vorgeschlagen hat, dann kommt ein recht erstaunliches Ergebnis zustande:

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *270* für *"danke ihr beide"*. (*0,09* Sekunden)
Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *8.270* für *"danke ihr beiden"*. (*0,15* Sekunden)
Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *26.500* für *"danke euch beiden"*. (*0,10* Sekunden)

Natürlich ist die letzte Variante die standardsprachlich einzig richtige, aber warum sagt man dennoch "ihr beiden". Das wären Akkusativ und Dativ in einem Komplott, was aber gar nicht geht. "Uns beiden" ist shön, aber "wir beiden" klingt fürchterlich", warum aber "ihr beiden" nicht?


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *270* für *"danke ihr beide"*. (*0,09* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *8.270* für *"danke ihr beiden"*. (*0,15* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *26.500* für *"danke euch beiden"*. (*0,10* Sekunden)


Da habe  ich mich aber ganz schön vertan!

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Da habe  ich mich aber ganz schön vertan!
> 
> Jana


 
Allerdings. Ich aber auch. Oder glaubst du etwa immer noch, dass in der deutschen Sprache   alles mit rechten Doingen zugeht?


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Allerdings. Ich aber auch. Oder glaubst du etwa immer noch, dass in der deutschen Sprache   alles mit rechten  Doingen Dingen zugeht?


Mensch, diese banana fingers! Ich wollte schon diesen angeblichen furchtbaren und unverstehlichen Anglizismus in einem neuen Faden  anprangern! 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Mensch, diese banana fingers! Ich wollte schon diesen angeblichen furchtbaren und unverstehlichen Anglizismus in einem neuen Faden  anprangern!
> 
> Jana


 
Das schreibe ich so oft, da O und I so dicht nebeneinander liegen!


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Mensch, diese banana fingers! Ich wollte schon diesen angeblichen furchtbaren und unverstehlichen _= unverständlichen_ Anglizismus in einem neuen Faden  anprangern!
> 
> Jana



Es ist immerhin noch "Denglisch": eine deutsche Pluralendung.


----------



## Jana337

> unverstehlichen _= unverständlichen_


Und jetzt das noch!  Das ist eine  Blamage im Quadrat!

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Die Diskussion zu "Blamage im Quadrat" hier.

Jana


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich meinte nur, dass "Danke, ihr beiden" klingt besser, scheint aber offensichtlich grammatikalisch falsch zu sein. Wenn du mal googelst (), wie Gaer vorgeschlagen hat, dann kommt ein recht erstaunliches Ergebnis zustande:
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *270* für *"danke ihr beide"*. (*0,09* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *8.270* für *"danke ihr beiden"*. (*0,15* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *26.500* für *"danke euch beiden"*. (*0,10* Sekunden)


(Thats' about the same result as what I got…)


> Natürlich ist die letzte Variante die standardsprachlich einzig richtige, aber warum sagt man dennoch "ihr beiden". Das wären Akkusativ und Dativ in einem Komplott, was aber gar nicht geht.


That's what I wondered too! The only thought I had is that very informal patterns don't make any logical sense. In addition, I'm very weak at pronouns for two or more people, informal, because when I've written German, I've never written to more than one person.

And in English, you might write:

"I thank both of you from the bottom of my heart".

But if you write this: "Thanks, you two!"

I might be short for: "Thanks, you two are great!" And then, theoretically, the case changes.

At any rate, it's very strange to me. 


> "Uns beiden" ist shön, aber "wir beiden" klingt fürchterlich", warum aber "ihr beiden" nicht?


Well, if you can't figure out why, you can understand by those of us who did not grow up speaking German are lost!!!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Da habe  ich mich aber ganz schön vertan!
> 
> Jana


Maybe not, Jana. The fact that one way is so much more common than the other does not prove anything except frequency.

Results *1* - *10* of about *505* for *"Hallo ihr Beide"*.
Results *1* - *10* of about *47,800* for *"Hallo ihr Beiden"*.

I have NO idea what this means, what the rules are. I've never used this phrase in my life. As I said, I don't write to more than one person, and people rarely write other than perosnal letters just to me.

I'd REALLY like to find out from other people here if they see any kind of pattern. This is total blind spot in my knowledge of German grammar. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

How about this?

Think of it as "*die* beiden Personen, die ich anspreche."

"Die," when plural, requires an "n" no matter what the case is.

So-

Danke, ihr beiden. -- Danke. Ihr, die beiden Personen, die ich anspreche, seid super.

Hallo ihr beiden. -- Hallo. Ich begrüße die beiden Personen, die ich anspreche.

I have no idea if this will hold water; it's just an idea.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> How about this?
> 
> Think of it as "*die* beiden Personen, die ich anspreche."
> 
> "Die," when plural, requires an "n" no matter what the case is.
> 
> So-
> 
> Danke, ihr beiden. -- Danke. Ihr, die beiden Personen, die ich anspreche, seid super.
> 
> Hallo ihr beiden. -- Hallo. Ich begrüße die beiden Personen, die ich anspreche.
> 
> I have no idea if this will  hold water; it's just an idea.


 
I don't think so, I'm afraid. Good attempt, though, Elroy.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I don't think so, I'm afraid. Good attempt, though, Elroy.


I hope someone will be able to come up with a reason for "ihr beiden". So far I only know that it is very common usage. I'd like to get impressions from several people, if that is possible.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I hope someone will be able to come up with a reason for "ihr beiden". So far I only know that it is very common usage. I'd like to get impressions from several people, if that is possible.
> 
> Gaer


 
Ralf and Axl are still missed here.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ralf and Axl are still missed here.


And Jens, and others

It's so hard without several "Muttersprachler" to help us. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

Ich würde "Danke, ihr beiden" sagen - und zwar aus dem Grund, den Elroy oben ansprach: Dativ. 

Nom: beide
Gen: beider
Dat: beiden
Akk: beide

Nom: die beiden
Gen: der beiden
Dat: den beiden
Akk: die beiden


Daß man auch "ihr beide" sagen kann, hat vermutlich damit zu tun, daß bei "beide" die Deklination verloren zu gehen scheint, vielleicht so wie bei "jemand"?!:

Nom: jemand
Gen: jemandes
Dat: jemand(em)
Akk: jemand(en)

(Nur eine Vermutung)

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich würde "Danke, ihr beiden" sagen - und zwar aus dem Grund, den Elroy oben ansprach: Dativ.


 Ich kann es noch immer nicht verkraften: Für mich wäre es Dativ mit "euch" und ohne Komma: (Ich) danke euch beiden.
In "Danke, ihr beide(n)" fasse ich es als Vokativ/Nominativ auf.
Auf dem Holzweg?

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich kann es noch immer nicht verkraften: Für mich wäre es Dativ mit "euch" und ohne Komma: (Ich) danke euch beiden.
> In "Danke, ihr beide(n)" fasse ich es als Vokativ/Nominativ auf.
> Auf dem Holzweg?
> 
> Jana


 
Vielleicht ist es ein Fall im Fall?! Also ein Dativ im Vokativ?! 
Momentchen... ich will mal eben was nachschlagen


----------



## MrMagoo

Knaur, "Das deutsche Wörterbuch" (1985):

*beide <*unbestimmtes Pronomen und Numerale> 
alle zwei, die zwei zusammen, der eine und der andere;

<Nom.> wir beide, wir beiden Mädchen; ihr beide; diese beiden; diese beiden Mädchen, beide kranken Kinder; es ist beides möglich, alles beides;

<Gen.> unser beider, euer beider Leben ist in Gefahr; das Leben der beiden, der beiden Kinder;

<Dat.> ich habe es beiden, den beiden, beiden Kindern gesagt; ich bin mit beidem einverstanden;

<Akk.> ich nehme beide, alle beide, beide Kinder mit; ich nehme die beiden Kinder mit.



Tja, also eine Regel kann ich dennoch nicht ableiten... 
Ein höchst interessantes Wörtchen, das wir da in der deutschen Sprache haben...


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Tja, also eine Regel kann ich dennoch nicht ableiten...
> Ein höchst interessantes Wörtchen, das wir da in der deutschen Sprache haben...


 
Das habe ich auch schon des Öfteren feststellen müssen. Zum Beispiel können wir "beides" für zwei Sachen benutzen, obwohl es klares Singular zu sein scheint. Es gibt ja in der deutschen Ursprache kaum Deklinationen, in denen die Endung "-s" einen Plural andeutet. Darauf hattest du mich ja schon mal hingewiesen.   Aber ich denke, dasselbe trifft auch auf das englische Wörtchen "either" zu, denn "either cars" ist meines Erachtens ja auch falsch.

Nun, Jens, zieh mal die ältesten Wörterbücher, die du hast,  zu Rate.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das habe ich auch schon des Öfteren feststellen müssen. Zum Beispiel können wir "beides" für zwei Sachen benutzen, obwohl es klares Singular zu sein scheint. Es gibt ja in der deutschen Ursprache kaum Deklinationen, in denen die Endung "-s" einen Plural andeutet. Darauf hattest du mich ja schon mal hingewiesen.  Aber ich denke, dasselbe trifft auch auf das englische Wörtchen "either" zu, denn "either cars" ist meines Erachtens ja auch falsch.
> 
> Nun, Jens, zieh mal die ältesten Wörterbücher, die du hast,  zu Rate.


Yes. Both cars, either car. And everyone is. Yet everyone=all.

Everyone knows the answer.
All know the answer.

Languages do NOT make sense!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Yes. Both cars, either car. And everyone is. Yet everyone=all.
> 
> Everyone knows the answer.
> All know the answer.
> 
> Languages do NOT make sense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gaer


 
Same in German "Jeder ist", "Alle sind".  You're right, sometimes languages do not make sense, indeed. Sometimes, I really hate some ways of saying things in one language, but we non-natives (you for German, I for English) have to accept it.


----------



## elroy

Hm....Vokativ!

Den finde ich ein sehr wahrscheinlicher Vorschlag!

EDIT: weitere Diskussion zum Vokativ befindet sich hier. In diesem Faden bitte nur "ihr beide(n) diskutieren. Danke, Jana


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich würde "Danke, ihr beiden" sagen - und zwar aus dem Grund, den Elroy oben ansprach: Dativ.



But there is a problem:

Results *1* - *10* of about *238* for *"Dank ihr beide"*. 
Results *1* - *10* of about *616* for *"Dank ihr beiden"*.
Results *1* - *10* of about *68* for *"**Dank** euch beide"*
Results *1* - *10* of about *11,100* for *"**Dank** euch beiden"*. 


Results *1* - *10* of about *507* for *"Hallo ihr beide"*.
Results *1* - *10* of about *44,800* for *"Hallo ihr beiden"*.

Do you see my point?

Why is "Hallo ihr beiden" so common?

Jens, would you say any of these? If so, which ones?

Results *1* - *10* of about *109,000* for *"ihr beide"*.
Results *1* - *10* of about *133,000* for *"ihr beiden"*. 

"Ihr beiden" seems 100% wrong to me, period, but much in the same way that "Aren't I" (Are I not?) is totally wrong, in English. Yet I say it.

I don't say: "I'm right, am I not?"

I say, "I'm right, aren't I?" 

Results *1* - *10* of about *740* for *"I'm right, aren't I"*.
Results *1* - *10* of about *293* for *"I'm right, am I not?"*. 

You can analyze certain usages  "till the cows come home", but they defy grammar and logic. Could this be true of "ihr beiden"?  

Gaer


----------



## Ares

Hallo, 

heiße zwar nicht Axl oder Jens, aber bin eine Muttersprachlerin. Von daher kann ich sagen, dass

a) "Danke, ihr beide" intuitiv falsch klingt.

b) "Danke, ihr beiden" intuitiv richtig klingt und von mir auch so benutzt wird. 

c) "Danke, euch beiden" auch richtig klingt. 

Bei a) und b) fühle ich genauso, wenn ihr "Dank," durch "Hallo" ersetzt. Leider habe ich auch keine grammatikalische Erklärung für diese Konstruktion gefunden. 

Grüße, 

Ares (aka Ruth).


----------



## gaer

Ares said:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> heiße zwar nicht Axl oder Jens, aber bin eine Muttersprachlerin. Von daher kann ich sagen, dass
> 
> a) "Danke, ihr beide" intuitiv falsch klingt.
> 
> b) "Danke, ihr beiden" intuitiv richtig klingt und von mir auch so benutzt wird.
> 
> c) "Danke, euch beiden" auch richtig klingt.
> 
> Bei a) und b) fühle ich genauso, wenn ihr "Dank," durch "Hallo" ersetzt. Leider habe ich auch keine grammatikalische Erklärung für diese Konstruktion gefunden.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Ares (aka Ruth).


Thank you, and welcom to the forum. 

 So far none of us have found any kind of logical grammatical answer. There may not be one. This may simply be a case of   "it is what is it". 

Would you prefer us to us "Ares" or "Ruth" in this forum?

Gaer


----------



## Ares

Hhhhmmmm... In anderen Fora benutze ich Ares, aber hier ist mir beides recht. 

Ruth/Ares ??

P.S.: Should I reply to an English entry in English or is German O.K.?


----------



## gaer

Ares said:
			
		

> Hhhhmmmm... In anderen Fora benutze ich Ares, aber hier ist mir beides recht.
> 
> Ruth/Ares ??
> 
> P.S.: Should I reply to an English entry in English or is German O.K.?


German is always fine. There is no definite rule, however, and you can reply in the way that makes you feel most comfortable. I actually prefer to read German here. I read German very quickly, but writing it is pure agony. 

Consider me a weird exception. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> German is always fine. There is no definite rule, however, and you can reply in the way that makes you feel most comfortable. I actually prefer to read German here. I read German very quickly, but writing it is pure agony.
> 
> Consider me a weird acception.
> 
> Gaer


 
Interesting... I guess you wanted to write "exception", right?!
These are spelling "phenomens" (not mistakes!) that are very interesting for dialect & phonetic researchers: 
Am I right when I suggest that your pronunciation of "except" and "accept" is the same?!


----------



## MrMagoo

Ares said:
			
		

> Hhhhmmmm... In anderen Fora benutze ich Ares, aber hier ist mir beides recht.
> 
> Ruth/Ares ??
> 
> P.S.: Should I reply to an English entry in English or is German O.K.?


 
Hallo Ruth!

Herzlich willkommen im Forum und Grüße nach Kanada!! (Wie gern wär ich jetzt dort...  )

-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> Hm....Vokativ!
> 
> Den finde ich ein sehr wahrscheinlicher Vorschlag!
> 
> EDIT: weitere Diskussion zum Vokativ befindet sich hier. In diesem Faden bitte nur "ihr beide(n) diskutieren. Danke, Jana


 

Elroy, ich jetzt auch!

Ich habe in meiner althochdeutschen Grammatik einen Eintrag meines Professors gefunden, der besagt, daß (zumindest früher) Adjektive im Vokativ schwach dekliniert wurden... ich werd' mal versuchen, darüber genaueres herauszufinden - aber es scheint mir, als seinen wir hier tatsächlich auf dem richtigen Weg!! 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## elroy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Interesting... I guess you wanted to write "exception", right?!
> These are spelling "phenomens" (not mistakes!) that are very interesting for dialect & phonetic researchers:
> Am I right when I suggest that your pronunciation of "except" and "accept" is the same?!


 
I pronounce them differently.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Interesting... I guess you wanted to write "exception", right?!
> These are spelling "phenomens" (not mistakes!) that are very interesting for dialect & phonetic researchers:
> Am I right when I suggest that your pronunciation of "except" and "accept" is the same?!


"Acception" is a rather rare word. You are quite right. As I discussed with a few people, this belongs to a whole group of mistakes I make when typing that I would never make when writing by hand.

"Accept" and "except" SHOULD be pronounced differently. I believe I would make a difference when speaking slowly and carefully. At full speed? I probably say them in the same way. Sloppy! 

Gaer


----------



## JLanguage

gaer said:
			
		

> "Acception" is a rather rare word. You are quite right. As I discussed with a few people, this belongs to a whole group of mistakes I make when typing that I would never make when writing by hand.
> 
> "Accept" and "except" SHOULD be pronounced differently. I believe I would make a difference when speaking slowly and carefully. At full speed? I probably say them in the same way. Sloppy!
> 
> Gaer


 
Should they? According to the dictionary they should, however I have always pronounced except exactly like accept. Also, I have never heard anyone distinguish the two, at least not that I can recall.


----------



## Ares

Ich glaube, ich habe die Erklärung für *'Danke, ihr beiden.'* in meinem Grammatikduden gefunden. Demnach kann für die Kardinalzahl _zwei_ auch _beide _verwendet werden, wenn zwei bekannte Wesen gemeint sind.  Nach _wir _wird _beide_ dann meist stark gebeugt (Typ I), nach _ihr_ häufiger schwach (Typ II).  

Beispiele:


> Ihr _beiden _geht mir zu schnell.
> Ihr seid große Klasse, ihr _beiden_!



Die Pluralendung für ein schwach gebeugtes Adjektiv is -en.  Warum allerdings nach _ihr_ schwach und nach _wir_ stark gebeugt wird, das weiß ich auch nicht. 

Gruß, 

Ares. 

Quelle: Duden, Band 4: Die Grammatik. 6. neu bearbeitete Auflage. Dudenverlag, 1998. (Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie man das richtig angibt.)


----------



## Jana337

Ares said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, ich habe die Erklärung für *'Danke, ihr beiden.'* in meinem Grammatikduden gefunden. Demnach kann für die Kardinalzahl _zwei_ auch _beide _verwendet werden, wenn zwei bekannte Wesen gemeint sind.  Nach _wir _wird _beide_ dann meist stark gebeugt (Typ I), nach _ihr_ häufiger schwach (Typ II).
> 
> Beispiele:
> 
> 
> Die Pluralendung für ein schwach gebeugtes Adjektiv is -en.  Warum allerdings nach _ihr_ schwach und nach _wir_ stark gebeugt wird, das weiß ich auch nicht.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Ares.
> 
> Quelle: Duden, Band 4: Die Grammatik. 6. neu bearbeitete Auflage. Dudenverlag, 1998. (Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie man das richtig angibt.)


Es ist noch schlimmer, als ich gefürchtet habe. 
Vielen Dank, Ares!

Jana


----------



## gaer

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Should they? According to the dictionary they should, however I have always pronounced except exactly like accept. Also, I have never heard anyone distinguish the two, at least not that I can recall.


The first syllables are unstressed. That is why you may not hear a difference. And there may or may not be one, according to who is speaking. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Should they? According to the dictionary they should, however I have always pronounced except exactly like accept. Also, I have never heard anyone distinguish the two, at least not that I can recall.


 
Hey people, our poor Jana will have to split this thread and transfer it to the English forum now.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hey people, our poor Jana will have to split this thread and transfer it to the English forum now.


I think we can let it go. Either no one has anything to add or we can still try to get to the bottom of "ihr beiden". I'm ready to just accept that "This is just the way it is in German."

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I think we can let it go. Either no one has anything to add or we can still try to get to the bottom of "ihr beiden". I'm ready to just accept that "This is just the way it is in German."
> 
> Gaer


 
However, I'll ask anyone I know he's very good at German.


----------



## gaer

Ares said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, ich habe die Erklärung für *'Danke, ihr beiden.'* in meinem Grammatikduden gefunden. Demnach kann für die Kardinalzahl _zwei_ auch _beide _verwendet werden, wenn zwei bekannte Wesen gemeint sind. Nach _wir _wird _beide_ dann meist stark gebeugt (Typ I), nach _ihr_ häufiger schwach (Typ II).
> 
> Beispiele:
> 
> 
> Die Pluralendung für ein schwach gebeugtes Adjektiv is -en. Warum allerdings nach _ihr_ schwach und nach _wir_ stark gebeugt wird, das weiß ich auch nicht.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Ares.
> 
> Quelle: Duden, Band 4: Die Grammatik. 6. neu bearbeitete Auflage. Dudenverlag, 1998. (Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie man das richtig angibt.)


Many thanks for finding that. In the end, it appears that even Duden must simply describe what is said without trying to give a logical reason.

Results 1 - 10 of about 36 for "Ihr beiden seid einfach klasse". 
Results 1 - 5 of about 6 for "Ihr beide seid einfach klasse".

The words "ihr beiden" just show up more than "ihr beide". Apparently it's just a pure matter of "feel". 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> The words "ihr beiden" just show up more than "ihr beide". Apparently it's just a pure matter of "feel".


 
Not really, I'm sure there's a true background telling us more. I'm gonna ask my teacher tomorrow ...


----------

